# Any running computer chips??



## Team_Yamaha (Nov 30, 2002)

I have been looking at quite a few posts, and when looking at everyones sigs. I have noticed that no one is running any computer chips or progammers in their trucks. I was just courious, why no one is?? Thanks


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

Don't have a Ford,thats why!Seriously though,i have a 99' chevy and run the Hypertech reprogramer in that,it allows you to use the 165 degree thermostat for one and recalibrates for different sized tires that i use in the summer and winter.


----------



## Brickman (Jun 17, 2002)

I got the Bully Dog 75 HP 4 bank chip. I can get it burnt any where from 50 to 120 HP or 140 HP for racing apps.
I had a diablo before that.

www.bullydog.com


----------



## JD PLOWER (May 18, 2001)

Team yamaha you'll find that this site isn't like the diesel stop, most people don't list all their mods in their sig like they do over there. 

BTW superchips 75hp 150lbft tq.


----------



## RJC (Jun 16, 2001)

This past summer when at the dealership I was talking to the PSD mechanic about chips. He showed me a 2002 with 32K miles that was being replaced due to a chip being installed. 
I know this will tick off a bunch of people here and I don't intend to start an arguement here about chips, but the bottom line for this poor soul was he was out an engine. 
Ford blamed the chip.
The chip company blamed Ford.
Guess who payed.....
I don't even buy lottery tickets, I am not willing to gamble my engine. 
Anyway, for me, it has all the power I need. 
I am not downing anyone for using one. There are those of us who always want bigger, better stronger, faster. To a degree I am one. Just not with my PSD.

Bob


----------



## Brickman (Jun 17, 2002)

If that engine was going to blow it was going to blow WITHOUT a chip. Or else it was driver error and/or lack of maint. I have had a chip on my PSD now for over 100K miles. Still runs strong as the day I drove it home. Total miles is 141K.
This had to be a fluke case or else there would not be as many chips being made and people using them. This is my opinion for what ever its worth.


----------



## SDlawndawg (Oct 9, 2002)

Isn't high octane fuel mandatory because of the change in ignition timing after a chip is installed? I doubt this applies to diesels but for gassers I think this would be a very expensive upgrade in the long run.


----------



## Brickman (Jun 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SDlawndawg _
> *Isn't high octane fuel mandatory because of the change in ignition timing after a chip is installed? I doubt this applies to diesels but for gassers I think this would be a very expensive upgrade in the long run. *


Never heard of that for a diesel. Around here there is diesel and diesel. Not much choice for "higher octane".


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2002)

Chip?????? What's a chip?????? LOL!!!!!!!

Greg


----------



## SDlawndawg (Oct 9, 2002)

Like I said Brickman, octane doesn't apply to diesels.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

I have looked into the Hypertech and the JET chips. They both require premium grade fuel to operate as designed. I dont think that 10-20 hp (questionalbe amount of torque increase) is worth the extra money of having to use premium.


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

> _Originally posted by SDlawndawg _
> *Like I said Brickman, octane doesn't apply to diesels. *


no, but CETANE does. the diesel guys know what I am talking bout.......

~Nate~


----------



## Mr_Roboto (Dec 21, 2002)

I run a Super Chips Micro Tuner (SCMT) in my Powerstroke. It plugs into the diagnostic port and reflashes the chip (same as the dealer does). The benefit of this is that you don't touch the chip (loose chips kill PCM's), and can be returned to stock programming if you need to take the truck for warranty repair. Fuel economy was unchanged, power was increased considerably. Cost was about $320.00 The SCMT also doubles as a OBDII diagnostic reader. *Also, if you feel the need to go over 94 mph, the speed limiter can be eliminated. I took mine out, just in case. I feel I can limit my own speed.


----------



## Brickman (Jun 17, 2002)

For the record there is no chip on the stock set up. The slot is there, but in stock set up is just an open hole. So only the computer is being reflashed. I would consider the Micro tuner but any info I have ever seen on them doesn't allow enough HP and torque upgrade for me.

And yes a loose chip or pulling one off the computer with the key on will KILL the PCM. And costs big $$$. Trust me I know.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Dockboy said whats a chip?? I have the strange feeling he knows what a chip is!!   Mike


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Dockboy is well aware of what a chip is! I dont run a chip because no one has marketed a chip either add on,or reflash style for the Dodge Cummins. I use an add on fueling box,which does the same thing just a little differently. Ialso have a few sets of big injectors that add even more power than the fueling box does.I never put anything in my SIG here about my truck because i figured 99% of the guys didnt care much about it here,if others star doing it,ill post mine, the mod list is about 3 lines long. My fueling box is the Power edge Comp.I have the drag version which isnt on their website,but it is available,it doesnt defule above 2700RPM,and adds 40hp at 3200 over the standard comp. http://www.edgeproductsinc.com/dodge.html


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Quit your bragging DiMartino, my stock 6.5 will walk your truck anyday.
Dino


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mike 97 SS _
> *Dockboy said whats a chip?? I have the strange feeling he knows what a chip is!! Mike *


Ya think Mike  LOL!!

John,

I asked for, and got unbelievably, a great Christmas gift! Got a Topside Creeper . Ya see, I change my injectors more than my socks, or so my wife thinks!! LMAO! Have a new set of REALLY BIG ones coming next week. Can't wait to use the creeper!.

Oh, and Dino, you name the time and place and I'll be there!!! (it'll do low 14's in the 1/4 and getting faster  )

Greg


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Nice gift Gregg! I want one of those too,they are nice ive got it down to 40 mintes to swap injectors now,so its not to big a chore. Your going to have some nice smoke with those BIG injectors.Now you need some N2O to clean them up/add some power.


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

nope he needs propane and propane accessories 

~Nate~


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by John DiMartino _
> *Nice gift Gregg! I want one of those too,they are nice ive got it down to 40 mintes to swap injectors now,so its not to big a chore. Your going to have some nice smoke with those BIG injectors.Now you need some N2O to clean them up/add some power. *


You Dodge boys got it EASY! 

Changing them in my Ford can be a real PITA!!! The fastest I've been able to do a swap is about 2.5 hrs. You have to practically dismantle the whole thing, then you still don't have any room!!

The "Funny Stuff" would be nice!! I'm working on making as much on #2 only as I can right now!!

Greg


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

just o-ring the heads and go twins, schieds got twins and is running 125#+ of boost on that ctd    

~Nate~


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Greg,i hoep those injectors help-if your in the low 14's now.Those pesky Duramaxes with a HOT edge juice,4"exhaust and an air filter can run 14.30's . Im comfortable with them for now,but they are catching up. My best run with a g tech only has been [email protected] the cars ive run it right on the money.Did you get tranny done yet?that will take a few 1/10's off by itself,no doubt.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Nate's Plowing _
> *nope he needs propane and propane accessories
> 
> ~Nate~ *


Nate,

I took the propane off a while ago The power gain became VERY minimal as the pure #2 power went up. Works great on a stock to mildly modded truck though! I was only getting about a 20 hp gain with a 100hp propane setup The small gain didn't merit the possible damages.

Greg


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Nate,at Muncie this yr the Schied's CTD hit 200 psi of boost,and 6800 rpm before it literally pushed the head gaskets /o rings right out the sides of the motor.


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

WOW, I wanted to got to muncie but didnt have the $$ for it....200# of boost...do they sell a gauge that high?  

~Nate~


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2003)

John,

yeah, I have a BTS converter and shift kit. Will probably get a whole new tranny from Brian this summer!

13.1.... Great Time!!!! I'm hoping to get mine to the low to mid 13's soon 

Greg


----------



## Rooster (Dec 13, 1999)

Greg,

Nice accessory for the garage!

I am jealous!!!

Rick


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2003)

Rick


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

My 6.5 will only beat Johnny Dis truck all other trucks I will bow too.
Of course John has to run it with the pallet of magic salt I gave him in the back and the boss power v in front. Oh and the chains on the rear. That might slow him down enough to keep it close.
Dino


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Dino, to be honest the truck really isnt affected much by the weight of both ,you just fell it a little off the line.Once it gets up to 20 or so,it just shrugs off whatevers behind it.I leave my box off when plowing,and run stock turbo,and small(100hp) injectors in winter. Your 6.5 does the job as good as my truck,thats what matters,mine just more fun once the plows off .


----------

